# any venison resipes



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

i have friends that hunt deer and i end up getting a few rosts but i dont have any good recipes for them. any ideas


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't say I've ever cooked it, but this sounds nice: 
The Great British Kitchen

Have also heard of roasted venison with a red wine sauce with chocolate added - 70% cocoa, bitter chocolate - sounds odd but maybe worth a try. No idea of how much to put in guess it wouldn't be much

Also this one for smoked roast venison:
Smoked Venison Roast Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

any other ideas?


----------



## greenawalt87 (Jul 26, 2004)

saurbraten was originaly made with deer meat find a good recipe and follow it and enjoy


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Years ago, I cooked a lot of venison. My favorite was making a slow cooked stew. I'd chop the roasts into chunks (like beef stew meat). Then put them into a large pot with quartered onions and tomatoes with juice and add water to cover. Then cook that over a low flame for several hours. Then I'd add corn, peas, potatoes, carrots, or any other vegetables I had on hand. I learned that cooking venison with onions helped to take out some of the gamey taste and, of course, low and slow with an acid helps to tenderize it.


----------



## greenawalt87 (Jul 26, 2004)

if it is real game soak it in buttermilk it will remove a lot of it. One of my best chili was made with venison. maybe some sausage if you have a grinder


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

the stew sounds good ill try that next time


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

I would go with meatballs. There's nothing better than fresh venison that is then freshly ground.  or you could go with burgers as well. Burgers I would keep pretty simple, with toppings upon taste. Meatballs I would go crazy. Garlic, onion, chives, diced roasted Cubanelle Peppers, Tomato sauce, Bulk Chorizo, hot sauce, - anything you have in your fridge or pantry would go great in venison meatballs. Fire that up on the grill or in pasta- either way it'll turn out awesome. Second choice would have to be venision chili or sausage. Venison usually always makes the best chili.


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

From "The Flavor of Wisconsin" ...

*Venison Steak*

Venison round steak cut into 6 serving-size pieces
MSG
2/3 C flour
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp paprika
1/2 C lard
1/2 C melted butter
1 onion, sliced
Tarragon
Parsley flakes
Oregano
2 small bay leaves
one 1-pound 13-oz can tomatoes
1 green pepper sliced or cut in chunks

Pound and tenderize steak pieces. Sprinkle with MSG. Comboine flour, salt, pepper and paprika; dredge steaks n flour mixture. Brown in hot lard and transfer to a baking pan. Cover with melted buter and add sliced onion. Sprinkle with tarragon, parsley flakes and oregano to taste. Add bay leaves and tomatoes, cover and bake at 350 degrees from 2 to 3 hours, depending on age of meat. When meat is almost tender, add green pepper and pour over 1 C boiling water. Continue baking until done. Serve each slice topped with green peppers and pieces of tomato and use pan drippings as gravy.

Note: This recipe was submitted by Florence Buckner of Antigo, WI who served this frequently when she was cook at the Executive Residence in Governor Warren P. Knowles' administration.


----------

